# Not Happy with Slicker Brushes



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I've tried like three different slicker brushes, and I haven't liked any of them. I don't know the brands, but they were either too stiff (making it uncomfortable for Meeko), too small, or too soft!

Any suggestions from ya'll?

Meeko is 7.5 lbs so I will need something that is small enough to use on him in harder to reach areas, but big enough that it does the job efficiently.

His worst area is near his butt where he gets a ton of undercoat stuck!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You need a pin brush and comb for areas like that.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I hate slickers, all my dogs hated them too. I use combs, pin brushes and rakes.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> You need a pin brush and comb for areas like that.


Pin brushes don't take out his undercoat? :/ Maybe I'm using it wrong. I have both but I rarely use the comb because he hates it so much..



sclevenger said:


> I hate slickers, all my dogs hated them too. I use combs, pin brushes and rakes.


I've never used a rake before. Do you find that they work well? They make me nervous because they look like some strange torture device lol!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I had an Aussie. I swore by that Rake. Or, well I'm talking about the pin rake, not that strange shedding metal scary rake thing.... i feel like I just made this confusing. Lol. 

Either way, it was the only to really pull the undercoat out, slickers and pin brushes didn't do much. I love the pin brush for brushing, but for really pulling out undercoat, defentily a rake. Just be careful and don't apply a lot of pressure, I accidently cut Royce once, the pins are sharp lol.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a slicker brush on Casper, but only for smoothing out the fur/removing the last bit of undercoat after I go over him with a rake. A rake will get out a ton of undercoat and it won't cut the fur. There's nothing torturous about it! I just use a cheap one from a pet supply store (mine does not have rotating teeth), but a lot of AKK people swear by this one: http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W6110-Grooming-Undercoat-Rotating/dp/B0002DIRYG


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, not sure I would use a slicker in those areas. It actually does get out Watson's undercoat, but I know different coats are different. On his pants and stuff I use the pin brush. 

But as far as slickers go, my Chris Christensen slicker is awesome. They make little sizes too.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

+1 on Chris Christensen. I love their products. Their pin brushes are well worth the money because the pins are so gentle. I used them all the time with my sheltie mix and long haired cats. They tolerated them very well.

On my terrier mix puppy, the pin brushes are not effective for her medium length rough double coat. A groomer showed me how well a slicker works but the Petco slicker I had was ineffective and Emma didn't like it. The Christensen slicker was a little expensive for me so I bought this:

Dog Brush Large : Amazon.com: Oscar Frank Universal Plastic Handle Pet Slicker Brush with Curved Back, Large - http://amzn.com/B0012GK4HA

$10 shipped from Amazon. It is a very old design, so old "Made in West Germany" is still embossed in the plastic. But it is very effective. Emma still isn't crazy about it but I use Christensen's Ice on Ice leave in conditioner and de-tangling spray on her and it minimizes pulling the coat and cuts down the time for brushing.

But hey, if I could I'd buy one of everything Christensen makes  I buy them from cherrybrook.com, a major seller of show dog supplies who gets things to me quickly because they are in NJ.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, their pin brush is also the best thing ever! I have the T-shaped one. I use those two brushes almost daily so they were worth the cost for me.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I ordered a cheapo rake from Conair (I wanted to use Amazon.ca sine I'm ordering books for school anyway). Hopefully it does the trick!

I will look into the fancy Chris Christensen stuff though!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I ordered a cheapo rake from Conair (I wanted to use Amazon.ca sine I'm ordering books for school anyway). Hopefully it does the trick!
> 
> I will look into the fancy Chris Christensen stuff though!


I had a Conair slicker for awhile. Not to bad, mine had the gel handles, very comfortable. Just hated the slicker.

I too want Chris Christensen stuff. I however, went with a full matching Wahl set, ordered right from Amazon. Haven't been used yet, but looking over the products they seem well put together.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Love the Chris Christensen pin brush and buttercomb.http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-brushes-16mm-t-brush.aspx http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-combs-buttercomb-fine-coarse.aspx Well worth the money, wish I had invested the money years ago.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

My dog is backward,he hates the undercoat rake and doesnt mind the slicker LOL. When it comes to brushing out his pants, or breeches, I have found that the slicker works quite well ... but Lincoln is 34 lbs and 18" tall, much bigger than little Meeko LOL.

You might want to try what is called a "greyhound brush" paired with a pin brush, he might like that better.


----------

